# Markieff Morris changes tune, says he now wants to be with Suns



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> PHOENIX -- Markieff Morris is still with the Phoenix Suns and said all the right things at the team's media day.
> 
> Morris, upset that the Suns had traded twin brother Marcus to Detroit, had previously proclaimed in a series of tweets that he, too, would not be in Phoenix this coming season.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13763979/markieff-morris-phoenix-suns-says-wants-team


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

:2ti:


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Morris is a high character guy...I believe he will assault this upcoming season with or without his twin brother


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

jayk009 said:


> Morris is a high character guy...I believe he will assault this upcoming season with or without his twin brother


I was going to try to come in and write something, then you made me laugh and I figured it was taken care of already.


----------

